# vizsla questions.



## vinnie (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi my puppy Ginny has finally arrived!!!I have a few general questions I would like to ask if anyone out there can help?
Ginny is 11 weeks now and will walk along next to me in the woods by my house not straying. She would love to play off the lead with the other dogs will she be ok?She is ready for it and wants to I am just worried about her breaking a leg etc. 
Ginny also gets very excited sometimes in the evening running around and jumping on the sofa what would be the best coarse of action during this mad hr she does not listen to commands. Should I let her calm down in her crate or try the garden or is she just too young and needs to let of steam?In relation to the last question I have started to take her to family members houses with me but she gets so excited running around that its not really working. Sholud I try keeping her on a lead in other peoples houses at the moment. Ginny has had all her jabs. 

Many thanks


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey!

Your Vizsla sounds exactly like ours (and most!) at 11 weeks.

As long as she has had all of her jabs I would let her play with as many (social) doggies as possible. Some of the bigger dogs might be a bit rough but I tend to stand back and just let her learn to play with them. If you think things are getting too rough don't pull her away but call her to you and praise her when she comes. Wait until the other dogs have calmed down a little and release. If she gets scared don't fuss or pick her up.

Our little V got bounced on by a big doggy when he was little and hurt his leg. He yelped a few times and all the other dogs took a step back and waited for him to recover. He probably just pulled a muscle as was ok about 5 mins later. You'll find they can take a lot of knocks!

With regards to other people's houses. Is it possible she can go to their houses but explore the garden instead? It tends to be far more interesting and there is less to destroy/jump on top of! Again, praise her if she is being calm and well behaved. Sometimes putting them on a lead makes it worse but you could try this until you feel she has calmed down and then release into the house. Remember to tell your family members to ignore her when she first comes in until she is calm.

For her mad moments not sure what to suggest but we tended to make sure again these were out in the garden and just let him get on with it. If he did something unacceptable (nipping, jumping up etc) he would be gently put back into his crate.

Good luck!


----------



## vinnie (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi thank you very much for the advice. I have one further question about how long she should be off the lead?Currently we have a five minute walk on the lead and the about twenty minutes walking through a little bit of forest of lead and playing with any dogs. Is this too much she seems to do it easily and enjoys it but I dont want to damage her?Thanks very much


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I asked our breeder a similar question, about the off-leash part. She didn't give us a time cutoff or anything, but said that off-leash exercise was great for him and that we would learn to judge his stamina. Our pup seems to really need that kind of exercise (he's about 15 weeks now), so I don't hesitate to do so


----------



## sang (Oct 6, 2010)

we took ours off leash in nyc central park around 3 or 4 months of age. he's been great and being off leash is definitely his favorite time. our v is very social and loves playing with other dogs -- espeically those of his same age

with ours, he doesnt seem to go too far away from us and when he goes more than about 40 feet, he waits and turns around and looks at us to meet him up!


----------

